# quiver for 3d



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Elevation field quiver


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

Lots of folks use a stool with arrow tubes. Comes in handy for carrying a drink, tools, etc.


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Just ordered the new Kifaru quiver. It should be pretty nice.


----------



## bowtechVA (Jul 31, 2013)

Just bought a Legend XT 420 Field. Kept the arrows a little closer to my body so I’m not banging around out there.


----------



## bowtechVA (Jul 31, 2013)

BucksNBulls said:


> Just ordered the new Kifaru quiver. It should be pretty nice.


I thought about the Karifu but the arrows didn’t seem like they went very deep into it. During actual use do they feel like they are falling out?


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

bowtechVA said:


> I thought about the Karifu but the arrows didn’t seem like they went very deep into it. During actual use do they feel like they are falling out?


I really like mine. It holds the arrows well. Hiking up and down the MAF course on the Durango Ski mountain and it really worked well. Had a water bottle on it as well as a pouch with range finder, tools etc. Its worth the money for sure.


----------



## Tucson3d (Feb 1, 2021)

Who makes the stool with the tubes


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have an elevation pocket quiver and also a browning stool. I just shove all my arrows besides the one I’m shooting in the stool
Tubes and the one I’m shouting in the pocket quiver. Works pretty good for me


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

bowtechVA said:


> I thought about the Karifu but the arrows didn’t seem like they went very deep into it. During actual use do they feel like they are falling out?


It finally showed up. It holds the arrows very well when you put them through the loop that is inside the pouch. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## qwerksc (Jan 7, 2017)

I have been using the Kifaru quiver since August, it’s nice, no swing and arrows are secure. I carry a 1 liter smartwater bottle, a pair of pliers, a couple of snacks, my phone and some odes and ends in there. Get the deluxe package with the belt, you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Sdalton34 (Feb 18, 2021)

Dbolick said:


> what hip quiver do you like for 3D? i'm looking to upgrade


I run an elevation release pouch and a war torn pocket quiver.


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

i ended up buying a easton flipside and i like it so far


----------



## noahme97 (Aug 13, 2020)

I've heard recommendations for a tube in a backpack. Any truth to this or is a field quiver the way to go?


----------



## Samboggie (Mar 29, 2021)

I have a Browning stool. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

I just picked up the Elevation Mettle quiver. Probably the best thought out quiver on the market. Perfect for 3D


----------



## Addapost (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm using the Alpha Pack from The Push Archery. Holds up to a dozen arrows a water bottle and a whole bunch of small odds and ends. Like it a lot.


----------



## Skyydyyver (Apr 5, 2021)

Back quiver all the way. The only thing I dislike is you need to very aware when you duck under branches.

I just don't get the hip quiver for 3d when everyone is typically hiking around.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I have Easton Deluxe target quiver and it's been good at use. (in profile pic)
I like arrows point forward not like most field quivers they're pointing back.
Easier to keep everything with U if there's some brushes etc.


----------



## Sridgeoutdoors (Apr 22, 2021)

+1 for a backpack with tubes. Carry other stuff, doesn’t seem to slosh around etc.


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

1” pvc with a cap... stick it into any back pack/ hydration pack


----------



## AFarcher (May 1, 2021)

For a regular 3D course I use the Elevation Nerve Field Quiver. For Total Archery Challenge I would use a day pack with a piece of PVC strapped in to hold your arrows. That way you carry water, sunscreen bug dope....etc


----------



## Fec20 (May 9, 2021)

Dbolick said:


> what hip quiver do you like for 3D? i'm looking to upgrade





Dbolick said:


> what hip quiver do you like for 3D? i'm looking to upgrade


elevation pocket quiver


----------

